# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Rusiya Al-Yaum - Russian TV channel in Arabic

## Triton

Arabic version of Russia Today channel.  http://www.rtarabic.com/  http://81.91.110.178/asx/Russia_al-Yaum.wvx  - online TV   

> Rusiya Al-Yaum is the first Russian TV news channel broadcasting in Arabic. The Channel is established and operated by autonomous non-profit organisation "TV-Novosti". The channel endeavours to meet the expectations of its viewers willing to acquaint themselves with the current events through shedding light on the major perspectives and international issues according to their prominence to the viewers; with coverage based on core journalistic principles of truth, objectivity, accuracy and balanced view. The channel's broadcast is characterized by clarifying the Russian stance towards international issues and presenting different viewpoints and alternative opinions on events in Russia, in the Arab world, and worldwide. Although Rusiya Al-Yaum is mainly a news channel, it also broadcasts a variety of programmes such as documentaries, press reviews and analytical programmes to inform Arab viewers about the political, economic, social and cultural aspects of modern Russia, while presenting interesting facts about the history of Russian-Arab relations. Rusiya Al-Yaum’s mission is carried out by a team of professional Russian and Arab journalists and specialists who took part in commencing the channel’s work which shall participate in embodying Russia’s care about promoting bridges of informational and cultural relations with the Arab states. The channel broadcasts 20-hours-per-day reaching viewers in Arab and European countries by Badr 4, Nilesat 103 and Hotbird 6 satellites. The channel uses the services of many Arab and foreign information agencies.

----------


## Yazeed

AWESOME!!  
I'm watching it right now.  They're talking about the Victory Day!

----------

